# mock embryo transfer



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

what do you want to know ?

most clinics do a mock ET to know the catheter size, your anatomy, is it easy etc better messing around with an empty one than loaded up with your embryos


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

oops I did type something, dont know what happened there!

I have found out that I have to have a mock embryo transfer and wondered what other people's experiences were, from what JJ1 says most people have one?

i have been told I've got to have one because of a previous Lletz procedure (due to abnormal smear). aparently this can leave scarring which can make it difficult to insert the catheter into the cervix so they want a practice go that also serves as a 'dyno-rod' job to make it easier to insert later on.

My worries are that during my HSG, I fainted and it was caused by my body going into shock when the catheter was inserted into the cervix. as a result the hospital is doing ET under sedation as well as EC ( going to try and persuade them to sedate me for the 2ww too!!). I'm already dreading this and the thought of doing a mock transfer as well is not something else I want to do!

Anyone had anything similar?


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi hun,
          I expect they will do it at the same time as EC, I had this done last week (I had no idea I was having one until the nurse said to me before ET that the mock transfer went well - I was like what mock transfer??  ) I had no idea they had done this it was apparently due to someone ticking a box that I had a tilted uterus/problem with my cervix which I was never told or had a problem before, but have had two colposcopies before. So like u say may be due to that.

I think you should ask them about when they plan to do it to reassure yourself, and just think it would be better to do one without your embies in to see how it goes than it go wrong with them in the catheter. I'm sure it will b fine this time round as at least they will be prepared just in case, the sedation is good hun u will feel a bit woozy but I actually quite liked the feeling!! (weird I know).
Wishing u lots of luck with all of your TX and hope it works out for you


----------



## Always Smiling (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,
I am afraid I cannot offer much information, however having had 6 ETs which I find painful, for 5 of them I had gas to help me relax. It did help and I can say I was almost knocked out and as soon as I stopped the gas I was wide awake which meant zero recovery time. I didnt have a mock transfer on any of the ETs but I am sure its good as it makes the real transfer easier.
Good luck with everything.


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

thanks for the replies, I hadnt even thought about having the mock done as the same time as EC, going to suggest that to them!

Nicx


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Nic,
Just to let you know you needn't worry too much. For me smear tests are so painful I have to have 1 or even 2 days off work and EC/ET were far easier in my experience.

I have severe scaring on my cervix and a tilted uterus and have had a series of disasters with cathaters in the past: hystosalopingogram (sp?!!!) abandoned after 1 hour as just not going in and nurse worried I was in too much pain, numerous IUI treatments that took best part of an hour instead of 10 minutes as no-one could get the cathater in!! 

I changed clinics before starting IVF and was so worried that ET would be really painful, especially as they weren't as familiar with my issues as previous clinic. However it was the smoothest procedure yet and I had no sedation for it - even though I'd initially thought it'd be essential. I did take paracetamol beforehand, and every so many hours afterwards but no major pain unlike other treatments.

Pretty sure, like others have said, they'll do mock at EC.
Best of luck and try not to worry x


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Fifi

you really have had a difficult time, thanks for replying you have put my mind at rest a bit. the consultant said that the catheter they use for ET is smaller than the one for HSG so am hoping that make a difference.

I think I'm just going to accept that i'm going to faint and if i dont, its a bonus!


----------



## disco (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi knickerbockerglory

I had to have a mock transfer before I started my treatment, the nurse at the clinic did a scan and then explained she would do a "route-map" in preparation for ET, to help determine how accessible my cervix is and if there are any bends on the way there!

It wasn't painful, just felt a slight twinge when the catheter went in, the nurse was really gentle and talked through everything and showed us the dot of the catheter on the screen of the scan.

Easier said than done, I know, but try not to worry.  

Good luck,
x


----------



## knickerbockerglory (Aug 10, 2011)

Ladies

just wanted to update you all as you were kind enough to reply. Had my mock embryo transfer today and it was completely fine! No more uncomfortable than a smear. Had sedation (some sort of tranquilizer tablet) and to be honest felt the effects more when i got home, didnt really kick in at the hospital. the consultant found out my cervix is slightly kinked and needs straightening out before the catheter is passed through so that was good that they found that out before the real ET. was a sobbing mess at the hospital but am feeling much more confident for my treament


----------

